# FPS in Counter-strike : Source



## Animosity (Jul 4, 2004)

Ok for some reason in CS Source I dont think im getting the FPS that I should be getting in some parts.

When I get around alot of people in Source my fps will drop to like... 15. But I'm running a P4 2.8 w/HT and a 6800 GT OCed to Ultra speeds. So i was like ok.. maybe I should lower my graphics down a bit to see if there is a difference, so i did. No difference. I even lowered everything down, even the resolution to lowest it would go and no difference in FPS! whats up with that?
I know alot of this game is run off the cpu but dang.. It seems like my CPU is dragging down the fps or something but my cpu should not be having this kind of problem... Any thoughts?

Specs : 
Pentium 4 2.8 w/HT
ASUS P4P800 SE Mobo
1024 Kingston DDR400 Value RAM
NVIDIA 6800 GT OCed to Ultra.
120 WD Harddrive
Antec 550W PS


----------



## Animosity (Jul 4, 2004)

Anyone have any ideas about this?


----------



## crucial (Aug 5, 2004)

how do i check for what FPS im getting? what are the commands?


----------



## T|EMP|EST (May 4, 2008)

In game, go into your console and type net_graph 3. Although you can use 1,2, or 3 whichever you prefer. I like 3


----------



## T|EMP|EST (May 4, 2008)

And as for the first guy try going toyour run menu and type msconfig. turn off all the start up programs you dont need to start up. I will add to this post when I get home Im exhausted and cant think if its processes that you go into as well. You can also hit cntrl+alt+delete and check your processes. You should try and have 15 or less running while you py. If that doesnt work I dont know what else to tell you. Try a cooling system, make sure to turn your comp off. = )


----------



## T|EMP|EST (May 4, 2008)

Oh ok. Back to my last post to the person that cant lower there fps by adjusting there resolution or lowering the game graphics. When in msconfig, after you go thru your start up, then go to services. Near the bottom of the msconfig WINDOW you will see a check box and by it, it says "Hide all microsoft" Check it, then go thru your services and turn off everything you dont want running. You can also just disable all after you hide all microsoft but thats a little risky, unless you write down everything that was checked before hand. And recheck it after your done playing cs. You can do the same w/ the startup, just write down all the important ones or the ones you dont know, keep the paper, then everytime you want to [play cs just disable everything and restart your computer. Remember to hide all microsoft though. VERY IMPORTANT!


----------



## T|EMP|EST (May 4, 2008)

lol. wow I feel blonde. I didnt even check to see when those posts were done. I hope nobody sees this.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

T|EMP|EST said:


> lol. wow I feel blonde. I didnt even check to see when those posts were done. I hope nobody sees this.


:laugh: A 4 year old thread? I do the same thing all the time, nothing to worry about.

Thanks for posting. Your advice might be useful for anyone else with this same problem. :smile:


----------



## NitroSupra (May 5, 2008)

they were helpful to me (I just did as you said... haven't tried yet, might help a little prolly ^^)  I'm having FPS issues in my games with my brand new graphics card


----------

